# I'm not allowed to buy any more leads...



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

So, my ringside bag was smelling a little punky at the last show. I put it aside at the time, because it was stock full of blue ribbons, winners ribbons, spare change, and other stuff that I didn't want spilling out and getting lost at the show site. So I left the bag cleaning until I had a spare moment. Which was this evening.... 

And I gotta say that I am not allowed to buy any more leads. :laugh:

The worst part is I know people whose tack boxes are FULL of leads.... but still. 

Oh, and my bag had rancid cheese, liver, and crumbs-of-unknown-origin causing the punky smell. :surprise::laugh:


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I love it! Reminded me of days gone by when my kids had 4-h show bags for their goat stuff. New food groups grew in those things, LOL


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I love a beautiful show lead- I think I 'might' collect them..


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

my current fave:


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

@Prism Goldens that is dang pretty! I have a weakness for show leads too. They are so pretty and colorful! So far we just have a well made, simple, leather slip lead for the show ring. My hubby said "i don't think this will hold her" cause it's this dainty tiny 1/8 inch x 4 feet leather lead. Took Lana out on it and it did great! Though I have seen show leads snap at shows. It's a hardware problem most of the time.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

The pic of my leads up above - the brown and tan lead is what I bought way back when I started showing Bertie. It has no bling, but it's very strong. I needed that with him because he was very strong (he still is - but at least he knows not to drag me around the ring). 

And I did have a lead where the core inside the lead ripped so my lead started stretching and probably would have snapped at a show if I hadn't taken it to a show lead guy to see if he could fix it. <= I wish he could have, because I had bought it at the national I got to attend and it was really very pretty.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

This is the one I have right now....


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Beads on Leads FTW!!!!

Brown one is for the boykin. I don't like brown on goldens.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Anney - I burst out laughing. 

I guess I have a long way to go.....!

I love the 2 close to the bottom<:


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Love the teal one! 

My show leads are a lot different. I can’t take pictures since I left them at this weekends trial site. Winx’s show collar is the first one. Her leash matches it. Pilot’s is metallic copper and brown but I may celebrate with a new leash after his utility title.....maybe teal and black


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Kate I know how you feel....I cleaned out my tack trunk at the barn a few weeks ago and found things in the bottom that I hadn't seen in years!! Old gloves, hair nets, horse treats, braiding supplies. Felt soooo good when that was clean.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Prism Goldens said:


> my current fave:


That is GORGEOUS! My breeder got me a purple and gold one for Eevee that is similar, but nothing wrong with having purple and silver too. lol


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

I love Cooper's special lead from Beads on Leads. He was the green boy so the beads have an ever so slight greenish tiny but still go with the purple and gold. I think they're better for trained dogs though. The more traditional styles seems to hold up better for pulling puppies. The others I made myself because I couldn't get enough--and after ordering one, I realized I could probably do a better job myself.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Randomness, but I think I have a reason to get just 1 more lead. LOL.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Megora said:


> Randomness, but I think I have a reason to get just 1 more lead. LOL.


What's the reason? I'm sure its justifiable 

I checked out a bunch of show leads at a show yesterday...thought about getting one custom braided but I didn't even know where to begin with color combos/beads/anything (if you have suggestions for colors for a blonde golden LMK) Just ended up buying a nicer nylon set. I really want to try a chain but they didn't have any big enough to fit over Denver's head so I may order one. 

I could see how easy it is to collect leads. They're all so different and pretty!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Meet Glee. 

One of the names in the running is "Skylighted Irresistible Summer" (plus kennel name) because I completely did not intend to bring him home when I went out to fill out paperwork to sign off on the litter. He just was irresistible! LOL. He also flunked all but 1 quicky test I did. He's not food driven, has low retrieve drive to start with (he wants to have things in his mouth and is already carrying his dad's food bowl around so I do have something to work with, but the chase/prey stuff is low), point a finger in a direction he bites the finger... 

But he has a beautiful natural stack and his overalls is what I like (blondie, big head, nice front, REALLY NICE REAR, big bone, very eager to please, etc). And he's crazy athletic and gutsy. At 2.5 weeks as soon as his eyes were open he was jumping out of the pool the breeder had the litter in and in the 2 days I've had him - he's jumping just because he can, and already trying to jump up onto the beds (which are way above his head!). This morning he was zooming around my room and his dad was lounging across his way? He jumped right over and kept running. And there's a lot of his dad (my Bertie) in him, including his ways of trying to get the other dogs to play with him. He goes strutting out there throwing his head and jumping around. He's also already sponging up all the obedience stuff. He's sitting and downing on hand signal, learning his spins, strutting next to me, etc... I mean, I just love everything about the little guy. >.< And that kinda led me into getting a pup even though it KILLED ME contemplating how complicated things will be with 3 dogs who are all actively "doing stuff". I'm still doing stuff with Bertie + I want him to still have a ton of individual time since he's such a mama's baby boy, Jovi's getting started in obedience competition this fall and he's showing in conformation and ready to really start winning out there, and I've said before and again that I'd prefer there to be at least 3 years between dogs just so they have the best chance of helping me with raising a puppy... and I just literally gave away all of Jovi's puppy supplies! So suddenly bringing a pup home was just crazy!!!! LOL.

Anyway. 

I think Bubbaglee is going to need his own show lead. >

Bertie's lead is the neutral/gold 
Jovi's is the yellow/orange

I think the baby needs something green. :smile2: Probably neutral/gold + green/gold beads. There's no rush on it since he wouldn't be showing for a while (and uh, I haven't started putting a regular puppy collar and leash on him yet for leash training), but am just saying I've been thinking on it already. LOL.




> I checked out a bunch of show leads at a show yesterday...thought about getting one custom braided but I didn't even know where to begin with color combos/beads/anything (if you have suggestions for colors for a blonde golden LMK) Just ended up buying a nicer nylon set. I really want to try a chain but they didn't have any big enough to fit over Denver's head so I may order one.


I've literally seen all kinds of colors being used in the ring, so color combinations and preferences are purely personal for most people. 

Most popular ones I've seen lately through a friend is pink leads and purple leads (for goldens).

I like the neutral/tan/brown/yellow colors - along the lines of trying to get a lead that semi matches the dog's coat color. But then bling can be any color combination you like/want.


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Welcome little Glee!!!! What a special little guy. Sounds like you are having so much fun with him already. I can't wait to watch him grow!


----------

